# Re-Staining wood trim?



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

:shifty: I had a client ask me to re-stain and poly some edge trim on his countertop. Can this be successfully accomplished? The trim has been there several years and has has poly applied after staining when it was new. Seems to me the stain wouldn't penetrate the wood.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

We refinish cabinets and doors all the time, trick is sanding down to nothing and reapplying the stain and finish.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

It's done all of the time. I prefer to scrape instead of sand. For me, it's faster and doesnt leave behind 'the fuzzies' that sanding does.

For a color change, you'll need to bleach prior to staining.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> It's done all of the time. I prefer to scrape instead of sand. For me, it's faster and doesnt leave behind 'the fuzzies' that sanding does.
> 
> For a color change, you'll need to bleach prior to staining.


True, I use 250 grit for a final sand and then sandingsealer to kill the fuzzies.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

OK. I'll give it a shot. and they do want a darker stain.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Also, by sanding, are we talking all the way down to bare wood, or just removing the poly finish? Doen't seem to me that scraping would take all of the poly off, as some would get into the grain wouldn't it?


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I normally take it to bare and re-work it, but for something as small as you are talking about AND they want darker... i'd prolly hand sand enough for the wood to open up and run with it.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks man. Appreciate your advise.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

I would be leary scraping on countertops. You could inadvertantly catch the laminate edge and gouge it or split it out. Sanding that little area won't create too much dust. It will mostly be poly dust which will most likely stick to the sandpaper anyway. As long as you are going darker, just remove the poly. Then even out the entire edge before staining.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Also, be very careful when staining the wood edging. The laminate top WILL absorb the stain. You may want to mask the edge so as not to get any stain on the top itself.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Good point maj. I will indeed make sure it is masked off.


----------

